# **ENDED** MFRB of pen blanks



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2019)

@JesseC and I have agreed on a MFRB of mixed pen blanks for the cost of shipping. It's been packaged for a while and since its for the cost of shipping only, I don't think I need to post pics. Mods if I do, let me know and I'll open it up and post pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2019)

Always need pix....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2019)

However....
I'll let this one slide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2019)

@JesseC , please post a pic of the received blanks. That way we're within the rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2019)

I can if I need to. It's only a lil bit of tape!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2019)

Here we go...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JesseC (Jun 26, 2019)

Okay sounds good. Thanks mods for helping this newbie out with his first dealing on the forums. I'll be sure to post pics when received. Thanks again Eric for the offering.


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2019)

Open it and take pics of each blank from all 6 sides please @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2019)

Haha! Uh.....NOPE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2019)

Tony said:


> Pay no attention to Eric. He's getting booted off here soon he just doesn't know it!



I won't do it @Tony because you're getting ready to boot me off anyway!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 26, 2019)

Y'all are going to completely confuse poor Jesse!!


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 28, 2019)

If nobody has claimed this, I'll take it. I don't need to see pics of each blank. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 28, 2019)

Eric, you a good man!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 28, 2019)

@dfowler13 
David, this one is gone but I can probably come up with another one. Give me a while. I'll be gone from the house on a camping, kayaking and fishing long weekend. I'll let you know when I get it ready.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> If nobody has claimed this, I'll take it. I don't need to see pics of each blank. Lol



David, if you do go to Waco I'll bring you a good bunch of blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 28, 2019)

"a good bunch of blanks." @Tony 
So mine aren't good? Hmmm...........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 28, 2019)

:) Thank you, Eric and Tony. I sure do appreciate everything from youse guys. I'm going to do my best to be there in Waco come August.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 1, 2019)

@dfowler13
David, here is a box for you if you want it.
PM coming

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 1, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @dfowler13
> David, here is a box for you if you want it.
> PM coming
> 
> View attachment 168069


:) Thank you, Eric. Looks like some very nice blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JesseC (Jul 1, 2019)

Eric, 

Box of pen blanks has arrived. Thank you very much. This will greatly help me along this journey of turning I've taken on.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 1, 2019)

Double post... Mods, can you delete this please?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 1, 2019)

Payment received. These will head out to David tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 13, 2019)

@dfowler13 
David did you get the box? If so, let me know and I'll close this thread.


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 14, 2019)

:) Hiya, Eric. My apologies... been AWOL from the forums yesterday, but I did receive the box of pen blanks from you, I believe on Friday. Really nice blanks, and that was awesome of you to label them. I can't wait to make something from them. Again, thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

